# UK shipping options



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

Good afternoon all,

We are getting to the stage with our business now that Royal Mail just won't cut it for much longer. They have done well for us to be fair but with the increase in customers both locally and nationally, the time has come to look at other options. Would be grateful if anyone is willing to share who they are currently using and how they have found them. We do a fair bit of the local stuff ourself still but if the price is right we will offload this to someone else.

Many thanks


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

I have a feeling you are not the only smaller-scale roaster facing this dilema; I too come back to this very problem.

I have been using RM since starting; buying postage online to save a little, and then dropping at the local parcel-drop (fortunately there is one close). Anything over 2kg is cheaper to split into two packages.

I've looked at parcel2go and while some options seem cheaper, they turn out to be more of a faff either for me or for the customer (eg. delivery to a pickup point only and not to a residential address!)

I'm also mindful that as a consumer, RM never fails to deliver, whereas there's a 50/50 chance that items sent via other couriers (Hermes/Yodel etc) will never actually arrive chez nous.


----------



## Pete10uk (Jan 3, 2021)

Not coffee supply related but I use DPD local for my shipments where possible and as a receiver am always happy when I see things have been sent to me via DPD, always onetime, friendly staff and trackable on a map right up to the door with a 2 hour time window provided the morning of delivery.

There are always cheeper options out there Hermes etc. but if given the choice I will always select DPD delivery, even if it costs slightly more.

You could try an either or option. RM or DPD and see what your customers select.


----------



## Ilias (Nov 24, 2020)

As a customer I am always happy when the shops use DPD... They are always on time and trackable. I had some issues with Hermes leaving parcels outside, on a busy london road...

Royal mail lately has been super unreliable... The postman comes once a week...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

...and always rings twice?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have used Post Office's collect from your home option a few times recently. Downside - they don't specify a collection time on the day but if you're going to be in all day, not a problem. Not bad value at 72p on top of postage and insurance fees.


----------

